# South Jersey- Gloucester County



## Kelek72 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone in the Mantua/ West Deptford area is on here.
I never play anymore but might be interested if the right game were close by.
D&D is the game of choice!

Any area nearby is game! I DM also...


----------



## WSmith (Feb 26, 2008)

I am going to bump my thread. Long story short, there is one of the players of my group that is from Mantua. He goes by the name rredmond at Dragonsfoot.


----------



## rredmond (Sep 30, 2022)

There's a couple of 1e jokers in the Gloucester/Camden area!


----------

